# Prayers Needed (surgery is over. )



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My Grandpa has Cancer. It's Squamous cell carcinoma. It's in his lymph nodes. 

We just found out it's cancer today. He is going back to the doctor on tuesday. I guess they need to run a bunch of tests now. 

:sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Please*

I am so sorry ...  .....I will pray for your Grandpa..... ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Please*

Ashley, I'm so sorry to hear that diagnosis, prayers sent for your grandpa to be strong through this ordeal....your family as well. ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Please*

ray: ray: prayers for your Grandpa from PA.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Please*

sorry to hear  about Grampa I will ray: ray: ray: for him


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

I'm so sorry to hear that, prayers and hugs from IL :hug: ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

I'm sorry about your Grandpa. I'll be praying for him and for your family as they go through this with him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Your grandfather and all of your family will be in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

I'm so sorry. If you ever need to talk that's why we're here. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Thank you everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

RunAround...you are welcome...... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Your welcome! I know how you feel but look at the posative side ok?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Sorry to hear the news about your Grandpa's diagnosis. It is amazing the way they have progressed with cancer treatments over the years, so stay positive and prayers coming from SC. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

thats the second most dangerous cancer -- thankfully not malenoma, but scary just the same.

Will be praying ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

He is getting a pet scan and something else on Tuesday. :sigh:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

ray: prayers for you grandpa. keep the faith they have come so far with the cancer treatments. tell him not to worry about the PET scan. there is nothing to it. between all the prayers i got on here & people keeping me strong i will beat it & your grandpa will to.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Gosh I am sooo pissed right now. :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry:

My grandpa had a lump on his neck that was taken out a couple months before all of this. It was looked at by a pathologist and they were told it wasn't cancer... well they were wrong!!! His new doctor got the slides from the old doctor and it was cancer then too! So he's gone 6 months or so with cancer and never knew it!

Now instead of a small surgery and radiation he is going to have to have a major surgery and radiation, unless the pet scan results show it has spread. We wont get those results till next week.

I was already having a shitty day, but now I'm just more depressed than before. :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

oh you poor thing :hug: :hug:

Unfortunatly mistakes by doctors arent that uncommon -- a mistake almost cost my grandfather his life!

Your grandpa can get through this. :hugs:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

That is just terrible that they messed up like that. And because of their mistake it has progressed. Nothing can be done about that now, just got to keep looking forward. I am still praying all goes well with his tests and treatments. ray: 
Tell him to keep positive, although it is hard to do at times like these, a positive attitude can have such a positve feedback when it comes to medical problems... "laughter is the best medicine" so they say. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Stacey is right.. they aren't uncommon.. When my mom had to have one of her ovaries taken out, they almost took out the wrong one. It seems like doctors make more mistakes than the average person.. or maybe it is just because they are often mistakes affecting life... 
When I first got my ear infection a couple months back, the doctor perscribed this medicine, that made me so sick, I couldn't stand up without getting dizzy for months because of it, even though I only used it 2 weeks. The ear infection never went away, I told the doctor that, he called one day telling me its just water in my ears, he refuses to believe that I have an ear infection. I'm finally starting to get over it from a home remedy.

ray: I hope your grandfather makes it through this .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

OH RunAround, I am so sorry for that news :hug: Hang in there and we area ll here for you. He will be added to my prayer list.
I know it is not easy to think this way but Dr. are not perfect by any way. That is really why they call it Medical Practice. Hopefully this Dr, that missed the first diagnoses will learn from it. Also, for some unknown reason it was missed but it was for some reason.

ray: ray: to your Grand Father. is he a strong person other then that? In good Health? If so just try to help him keep his chin up and fight this head on.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Thank you, I just so down about it today when I found out.

I know doctors make mistakes, I guess I just feel they have made enough of them when it comes to me and my family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

RunAround...I am so sorry....that is awful news..  ..I will pray... that your grandpa.. will be OK ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*



toth boer goats said:


> RunAround...I am so sorry....that is awful news..  ..I will pray... that your grandpa.. will be OK ray:


Same here but I can relate to it. They missed it for years even when she was in the hospitol numorous times. When they did find it she refused to treat it but your granpa will fight it and will get through it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Well his surgery is scheduled for December 15th and they are planning on him staying in the hospital around 5 days!

Still don't have the results back on the pet scan.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Well it sounds like he will be home for Christmas. That is a good thing.

Hang in there. we are all here for you. I do believe it is even harder to hear this kind of thing this time of year.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Yes, but my birthday bash will need to wait I think. lol

I'm just glad he is going to go through with all this. When he first found out it was cancer he said he didn't want to do chemo and I didn't think he was going to do anything about it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

OH look at it this way. Your Birthday bash will wait but at lease he will be with you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Very true.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*



> OH look at it this way. Your Birthday bash will wait but at lease he will be with you.


That is a beautiful way to put it sweetgoats.. ray: I am praying his surgery... will go smooth and he will make a full recovery and cure his cancer.... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Hopefully the cancer is just in the one place. Things are all up in the air right now. If the pet scan shows it has spread then the surgery changes or who knows. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

Try not to worry ....RunAround....I know it is easier said then done..... 
...we are all praying for him.... :grouphug:

Dear Lord... please help runarounds grandpa.. help him.. conquer this awful cancer... and be well again.....take away the bad....bring in the good...give him and his family a truly special Christmas gift ....the gift of "LIFE" and wellness...AMEN ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers Needed*

OK well good news and bad. The cancer had spread to the other side of his neck but the doctor took it all out. It was a much bigger surgery than he thought it would be because of that. Looks like his lymph nodes are enlarged so the doctor is going to run some more tests because something else is going on. I saw my grandpa last night but he was pretty out of it. I stayed overnight at the hotel across the street with my mom and Grandma.

My grandpa looked better today, still a bit out of it, but not in any pain.

So the numbness in my leg... well it's been alright. It got a bit better and has stayed the same for a while. Then today I was sitting down eating when my leg went numb from my knee down to my toes. Stayed numb for about 20 minutes and then finally went back to usual. Plus I have had a horrible headache the past couple days. My primary care doctor didn't seem to care that my sinus infection was back and gave me and antibiotic that didn't work before and he didn't care when I told him that. So I didn't take the antibiotic.

So anyways, I called my rheumatologist a little bit ago and he wants to see me tomorrow before 10am. :shocked: He is taking care of the appointment and everything. So I am a bit nervous since he wants to see me asap. :sigh:  :worried:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's good that the surgery went well...I hope it's nothing serious what they found. I hope it all works out for you! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:hug: Hugs to you and i am glad that your grandpa is doing better and the surgery went well. :grouphug: give a big hug to the whole family for me. I am sure they are all happy that the surgery is over but he still has some recovery to do.

Please let us know what the Dr says tomorrow. As for the Antibiotic that did not work before for a Sinus infection, it all depends on what causes the infection. I do know that because I have CHRONIC infections and you have to try to let the Dr do their job and follow what they have to say. Yes it is hard at times but they are the ones that went to school for this. I do agree that we know our bodies better then any book says but if you do nothing then you for sure will not get better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so glad the surgery went OK.....only time and prayers will tell......I am praying that he will be free and clear of the cancer..... ray: prayers still coming your way..... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, I already got a lecture on how I should have taken the antibiotic. 

Well I'm off. I wont be back on until tomorrow, hopefully. Thank You everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley..so glad all went well with your paps surgery, I hope he is on the path to complete recovery. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that things are better for your grandfather and I hope that they were able to get it all!

Let us know what the Dr. says about ya!!!

Allison


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It has been an incredibly stressful week so far. My grandfather is doing good. Looks like he will be going home on Saturday. 

I went to my doctor and it went alright. I am going to get an EMG on my leg and he gave me a months worth of antibiotics. 
He also gave me a whole talk about how I should be doing more and exercising. I told him it hurts, but he doesn't understand. He also said I am lucky I am on my mom's health insurance... excuse me.... I told him I was on masshealth and he told me I was lucky I was in a state that offered free health insurance. He wasn't that nice about it either. 

Then he pretty much told me to suck it up and get a job and go to school. Geeze, Just make me feel more depressed about life why don't you?

:sigh: So yeah, I'm just tired and depressed right now.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ashley, I'm sorry it didn't go well at the dr. but just try to focus on the good like your granfather coming home. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dislike Dr.'s! 

So what if you get free health insurance, at least he is getting paid, he doesnt need to worry about where he is getting it from just that he IS getting paid! :angry:


----------

